# You Know Your Addicted to Fishing When



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are a few of mine and I'm sure I could go on...

You spend more money on lures/tackle than you ever have on groceries

You can't sleep wondering what those new lures will look like in the water

You wake up happy and at oh dark hundred to go fishing even though you only slept maybe an hour...that would never happen during the work week

You no longer know what the color yellow is as everything is now chartreuse

You pass a body of water and say hey I wonder what type of fish are in there

You have more pictures of fish then of your family

You think of asking your neighbor with a pool if you can cast some new lures to see how they run and what they look like or think of using an irrigation ditch to try out the new lures

You can't wait to get the new lure order as they tossed in a free hat/sticker/pen or even lure

So anyone want to add to 'you know your addicted to fishing when...'


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing to add, but dang man, this is a downer; aside from the "everything you see is now chartreuse" comment, every single one of those are true for me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

...after organizing your tackle bag, box, and buckets (that's right, I have several of each) you realize that you need one more container to be able to comfortable store each of the new items you purchased. Then when you buy it and get it home, you realize that if you were to simply put the new items into the new container, you'd mess up the whole fung shui of your whole gear storage system, so you have to empty everything out and organize it all again. Maybe not so much fishing addicted as fishing OCD, but such is my life.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Haha nice list K2 and Chaser, I find myself doing the same thing


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's too cold to put the boat in, but you cant walk on the ice yet and your wife finds you sitting in the garage on a bucket with all your gear "practicing".


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahaha, can't relate but that's a good one Mavis


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a couple more...

You notice 99.999999% of the tee shrits you have have lures or fish saying on them...

You can't find yourself getting rid of any fishing magazines like Cabelas, Bass Pro Shop etc because you're sure the next one you receive won't have what the previous one had...

You get second degree sun-burn and still go out fish'n the next day...

You've recently realized if you wouldn't have purchased all the necessary fish'n equipment for all around yearly fishing...your house would've been nearly paid off or paid off...don't tell the SO that...but I'm sure they know...

You 'covertly' plan all 'family' trips/vacations that are very accessible to fish'n areas you've always wanted to fish...

When you view your internet history files or favorite sites...its to all fish'n websites...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Yikes how can I forget this one...

You have them lists of things that need to get done around the ole homestead...for us its 2-times a year called the 'tweener-time'...1) being ice-on not yet safe and 2) being ice-off to safely launch 'das' boat and not be worried about an ice flow...giving us possibly a 2-3 month window to complete them homestead projects like painting, fixing odds&ends, ops cking/servicing of course fish'n equipment depending on equipment, re-lining reels/to include cleaning, organizing equipment...


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You check this website on an hourly basis looking for LOAH's most recent report.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

you drive 9 hours to fish a lake for an additional 13, turn around and drive 9 hours back home, but making a 5 minute trip wal mart for toilet paper is like pulling teeth


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

When you are the only guy on the UWN who fishes/reports midweek!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

You see a woman with an overdose of botox and plastic surgery and all you can think about is how her lips look like a feeding fish and wondering if you could land a fly right between em.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

When a cop pulls you over and asks for a Driver's License and all you have to show him is your fishing license, when you haven't even fished in a week.

This actually happened to me last week while driving out of Sportsmans parking lot! Of all places to get pulled over! It really shows the level of addiction I am talking about! :shock:


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

when the neighbors kids come over and say this "You caught MORE fish, so is that all you guys eat is fishes"


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When the fish smell never leaves your garbage can.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> When the fish smell never leaves your garbage can.


+ cooler
+car
+hands
 fixed


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

When you keep an "emergency" fishing box and pole in your vehicle at all times, just in case.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

When you count fish instead of sheep while trying to fall asleep.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

your neighbor brings over 2 big spools of mono and says "I see you with fish a lot so you need these more than I do"


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When your neighbors cat is there to greet you when you get back home.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

You stop at yard sales and ask specifically for any fish'n type of stuffage they want to part with

You hold up various lures to the live freshwater fish display at Cabela's or Bass Pro Shops to see if one triggers a response

You put off outside work around home because it's lightly sprinkling, but you're more than happy to stand on the shore or be in a boat for six hours in the wind and a downpour that's so bad you almost need scuba gear

You can't wait for the next years Utah fishing guide book draft link to be posted by Amy so you can have a sneak peek preview and provide comments

You have more tackle rods/reels and lures than you have household items


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

You know you are addicted to fishing when.....

You have a fish scene permanently tattooed on your arm.[attachment=1:1o3x4693]DSC00006.JPG[/attachment:1o3x4693][attachment=0:1o3x4693]DSC00010.JPG[/attachment:1o3x4693]


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

nice art trout bum


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you know you're addicted to fishing when you start spending money on fishing stuff instead of hunting stuff


----------



## WaveWolf (Jan 24, 2011)

*You lost your favorite lure, that is no longer manufactured, 30 years ago, and you still look for it every time you go to a different tackle store. *


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

You go fishiing and you didn't get skunked but only caught a few.......and when you get back home someone ask how was the fishing and your reply is..... pretty good!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You can't remember your kids' birthdays but you can remember the names, sizes, and colors of all 50 lures in your tacklebox.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You live in southwest Wyoming and have 4 full tackle boxes...for saltwater fishing!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I have gills!


----------

